# Get that snow and ice off your roof while you can....



## Exmasonite (Jan 30, 2011)

Just wanted to pass a little advice, get a little advice, and vent a little...

We moved back to CT this fall... right into some record snowfall.  Have been really focused on getting settled, heating the house (variety of wood burning stove, pellet stove, propane FP, and fuel oil boiler), and keeping 400-500' driveway clear.  So... i kinda didn't pay attention to the large amount of snow on the roof and even the 6 ft icicles collecting on the house.  Btw, house is a log cabin with 2 yr old roof and gutter guard system.  

After reading a few scary stories and seeing some alarmist yet sage news coverage, decided to tackle the roof today (especially with ANOTHER storm brewing this week).  Made some calls to look for a roof rake... that was pretty funny.  New Hartford, CT Home Depot was answering the phone, "Thank you for calling the Home Depot. No, we don't have roof rakes.  How may I help you?"  I don't think there's a roof rake left in the state.  Local hardware guy said he's sold 5-6 of them in the previous 3 years.... he's sold a 1000 in the last 2 months.  

This did not deter me.  With a ladder, goggles, rubber mallet, ice chisel, small prybar, pole from pole saw, steel garden rake and a few other implements of destruction, I set out to clear the snow and ice dams.  First clue that i'd waited too long:  on top of the icicles and ice dams, i saw some icicles and water dripping from the soffit vents.  
The ice ended up coming down in chunks the size of suitcases weighing 60-100 lbs.  The second clue i'd waited too long:  even with gentlest of manipulation, ended taking about 5-10 shingles off and could see that almost an entire row was undermined.  Likely will need to address that this spring.  After 3 hrs of this, i didn't even have the strength or will to climb into the attic to access any further problems.  

So, just wanted to share my story and remind people to check their roof.  Also, looking for advice on avoiding this problem.  My dad is recommending i rig up a couple lengths of that heated cord/coil ( something like 
this ).  The gutterguard system will likely prevent me from putting it into gutter but at least run a zig zag at base of roof to prevent ice dam build up.  Also, should try to clear the roof more frequently (ie not before 3-4 feet build up)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2011)

If you took off 5-10 shingles on the lower portion of your roof you better "address " this sooner than later.


----------



## Exmasonite (Jan 30, 2011)

Lee-

Hmmm... what are my options for this?  I see a roofing expert in my future but there's still so much snowpack and ice up there  (i was really only about to get the worst of the ice dams off... have found that if you can do this, most of the rest will come down with some sun).  

Do i just want to get any old shingles nailed in the gap for now?  Put down some tar paper or just a tarp?  

Thanks.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry about your roof--

When I had some wicked ice dams and water intrusion last year (>30" of snow is unusual in Philly), I got some relief by chucking a pile of sidewalk salt onto a few portions of the icedam.  Seemed to allow enough drainage out over the front of the gutter to shut off the water in my attic.  Had to do it every couple days as it refroze.  My roof was 20yrs old and very fragile.  They make salt pucks for this purpose, but I just duct taped a small plastic cup on the end of a pole  to deliver the goods.

I am offering this as a low-pain, low-damage method in case you need to break remaining dams.


----------



## save$ (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a home near me where the home owner is having is roof replaced with a metal roof.  Was surprised to see that being done in the dead of winter, but it didn't seem to matter to them.   Home owner is now older and no longer able be pulling snow off his roof.   New roof looks fine and not like those older style metal roofs that are a rusty mess after some years.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2011)

DISCLAIMER - dangerous do at your own risk...with that out of the way, the best way to clear your roof is to start at the peak and shovel down.  Work down the roof like a typewriter down a sheet of paper.  When you get down near the bottom, do the final push over the edge when you are 3 or 4 ft from the eave.  You can find a harness at Lowes and it is always a good idea to have someone else around when you do it.  Use a plastic shovel so that you don't damage the shingles.  Steel tools are hell on cold brittle shingles.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Jan 30, 2011)

Roof and gutter cables. Thermostatically controlled, designed to prevent ice dam build-up.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Try laying them on top of the existing build up in the recommended pattern. The cable should melt its way to your roof and gutters allowing you to clear the roof easier.

Be careful up there.


----------



## AVIVIII (Jan 30, 2011)

Metal roofs are the way to go. We had it done on our victorian style apartment building. All the valleys stil ice up, but the ice dams no longer back up under the shingles and the roof doesn't leak. Use a dark color and you wont have to worry about anything. That is, except for falling snow and ice...


----------



## szmaine (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, we fight a monster ice dam on the north side of the house every winter. As I type we have a leak making it's way down into the first floor bathroom. It comes into a kneewall above and down through the floor, make a big drooly looking bubble behind the skin of the sheetrock, green board we used when we renovated it -Ahhhgggh! Husband going up in a minute to see whats what.

Really we just need to redo the roof, I'd be inclined to put Grace ice and water shield over the whole thing.


----------



## btuser (Jan 30, 2011)

I was about to post and see if anyone else was having more than usual trouble this year.  I'm not doing anything different than usual but it just seems like a bad year for everyone.


----------



## Later (Jan 30, 2011)

Had water intrusion due to ice dams about 15 years ago. That spring I went up on the roof and saw the damage the previous owned did with tools -= I'd guess that a hatchet was the tool of choice. That spring we put on a new roof, tear off job, and had ice and water membrane installed about 6-8 ft up from the eaves. Still get dams but no water intrusion.


----------



## szmaine (Jan 30, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> So, just wanted to share my story and remind people to check their roof.  Also, looking for advice on avoiding this problem.  My dad is recommending i rig up a couple lengths of that heated cord/coil ( something like
> this ).  The gutterguard system will likely prevent me from putting it into gutter but at least run a zig zag at base of roof to prevent ice dam build up.  Also, should try to clear the roof more frequently (ie not before 3-4 feet build up)
> 
> Any other thoughts?



The root of our difficulties lies in inadequate insulation/and sealing sources of warm air in filtration into the attic. I know that mine is not enough and have plans to address it this spring. You should look into it.

http://bct.eco.umass.edu/publications/by-title/preventing-ice-dams/

Another option- I see lots of houses up here w/ wide metal flashing along the eave. Called an ice belt and I think it can be installed into an existing shigled roof. I remember seeing some panels at Home Depot for DIY jobs but maybe there are other choices I haven't seen.


----------



## seige101 (Jan 30, 2011)

szmaine said:
			
		

> Really we just need to redo the roof, I'd be inclined to put Grace ice and water shield over the whole thing.



I like the way you think. not that much more money in the grand scheme of things. You then get peace of mind knowing it aint gonna leak!


----------



## szmaine (Jan 30, 2011)

Common practice aroud here - I see it going on new constuction all the time.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a roof that is a 1:12 pitch and it has a 16' run, (the joys of old houses) after the first real bad winter with a 8" deep ice dam, I put steel roofing up, most of the time I don't have to do anything to it, if the weather works out so that it makes an ice dam I just stomp on it and kick it off, most of the time it clears itself.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 30, 2011)

If you don't mind paying for gallons of water you can use the garden hose to take one down also.  50* water will melt ice quite well.   I was doing this on my north side today.  

Matt


----------



## colebrookman (Jan 31, 2011)

With rain and ice coming Weds. in the Northeast we should see many roof cave ins.  Then comes the flooded cellars.  But it is staying lighter later so don't give up hope.  Course there is mud season and the no seeums.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 31, 2011)

I routinely rake off the snow after every storm . . . but today I went up on the porch roof to get some snow that I cannot reach with the roof rake . . . bit of ice on the eaves . . . insulating the crawl space a couple years back has helped a lot to reduce the amount of ice we get nowadays, but I do have some ice build up . . . which I generally "fix" with a liberal dose of rock salt.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pass a little advice, get a little advice, and vent a little...
> 
> We moved back to CT this fall... right into some record snowfall.  Have been really focused on getting settled, heating the house (variety of wood burning stove, pellet stove, propane FP, and fuel oil boiler), and keeping 400-500' driveway clear.  So... i kinda didn't pay attention to the large amount of snow on the roof and even the 6 ft icicles collecting on the house.  Btw, house is a log cabin with 2 yr old roof and gutter guard system.
> 
> ...





I'm a profesional roofer and I would say as long as the felt paper under the missing shingles is in good shap wait for a thaw to repair your roof. Most likely you wont be able to fix it right in this cold any how. If it's leaking into the house try putting # 30 felt over the missing shingles but under the shingles above the missing ones. nail it down good with cap nails so it dont blow off and repaire in the spring.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 31, 2011)

Just raked as much of my roof as I could reach yesterday.  Got about 1/3 of the whole surface area...some places I can reach halfway to the peak, others I cna only get 1/4.  Got alot of the ice buildup from the edges though...no leaks detected yet, but one hell of an ice dam on the top of the shed dormer that I had to break up with a hammer and chisel (Ice was about 9" thick)...must have been a few hundred gallons of water up there and I had icicles coming out the soffits ...some of the outer edge icicles were a good 8-10 feet long...really had to scramble when I knocked them loose because they hit the first floor roof below the shed dormer and bouce.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been at it for two days now and my arms are in agony.  I'm about 3/4 done and will finish it off today (got the day off).  These roof rakes are hard work with it being 40 feet to the peak and having two large valleys.  I also have to take the snow away from the house after taking it down.

I've got to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 31, 2011)

Plenty of snow here . . . had enough raked off my mudroom roof (single story) so that I was able to slide off the roof (controlled slide incidentally) and landed in a snowpile that was 5 feet or so tall . . .


----------



## Exmasonite (Feb 1, 2011)

> I'm a profesional roofer and I would say as long as the felt paper under the missing shingles is in good shap wait for a thaw to repair your roof. Most likely you wont be able to fix it right in this cold any how. If it's leaking into the house try putting # 30 felt over the missing shingles but under the shingles above the missing ones. nail it down good with cap nails so it dont blow off and repaire in the spring.



Thank you very much for this sage advice... i probably lost an hr or 2 of sleep last night on this and wondering what my options are.  Will work on getting some felt up there ASAP, hopefully tomorrow AM before the next storm.


----------



## btuser (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got bit.  Drip, drip, drip......Damn Ice Dams!!  I was going up there tomorrow to check it out and now there's water in the corner.  I was more dilligent this year than any other in getting the snow off the first 3' but its just been a bad year.  

I'm so frigging pissed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 4, 2011)

Exmasonite said:
			
		

> . . .
> After reading a few scary stories and seeing some alarmist yet sage news coverage. . .



Spoke with my brother in law who lives in Stafford Springs last night and he told me about all the buildings that are collapsing down your way . . . told me that ironically enough a local Home Depot was closed due to the snow load on their roof.


----------



## colebrookman (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup, local Walmart closed, some schools, I'm concerned about our flat roof town hall.  Even peaked roofs are going down and more snow, sleet and rain for Sat.  Guess we had better get our rescue truck ready.  Just hope that their are no injuries.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## btuser (Feb 4, 2011)

We've got a school board that wants a new school, so I doubt we'll here anything untill there's a cave-in.  Little things like that all the time, trying to chew us down till they get their new building.


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

How far up did you lose the shingles? Any ice and water shield under those exposed areas? If so, I'd let is wait. If not, I'd be thinking of how to button that up. Cheers!


----------



## RED FRONTIER (Feb 8, 2011)

Stafford Springs got hammered.  I grew up there and my family is all there.  My sister and mom both got dug out by a farmer with the same  
front loader he used in 1978.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2011)

RED FRONTIER said:
			
		

> Stafford Springs got hammered.  I grew up there and my family is all there.  My sister and mom both got dug out by a farmer with the same
> front loader he used in 1978.



No kidding . . . on one visit down there I actually met up with a member who was here at the time -- Edthedawg . . . haven't seen him post here for some time though. Good pizza at the Stafford House of Pizza! Brother in law lives up the road where the schoolhouse is/was sitting . . . mother in law lives over in Ellington . . . nice area.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 8, 2011)

Guy here in NH got buried under 5' of snow roof raking.  Was buried up to his neck and screaming when they rescued him.  Be careful- could easily be smothered like that


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Feb 10, 2011)

If you're handy, you can make a reliable roof rake for much less than what they sell for. I cleared almost all the snow off my roof (12' walls, 24' trusses with a 13 pitch (22' peak from grade).

I fastened a 24" piece of plastic to a 10' piece of 3/4" EMT (with bracing of course) and use this to rake off the roof. I did however have to use an extension ladder. You get a little bit of snow on you but with the right attire and technique, its not so bad.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 10, 2011)

Last Saturday I got up on the roof and shoveled off about 20 tons of snow :ahhh: 
I had some ice, but not too bad, I put some ice melter on it and by Sunday the majority had melted. I carefully knocked off the rest, good and clean now.

I Tied a rope across the 2 chimneys ( one on either side) and tied a rope to that, looked up on the web on how to tie a prusik knot http://en.wiki.org/wiki/Prusik

With that setup I was able to move around pretty easily but be safely tied in in case I slipped.

The local Wall mart had a crane and crew removing snow, they must have had some damage, as on Sunday they were closed and there were roofing contractors there.


----------



## Chrism (Mar 11, 2011)

first thing in the spring I would check to see if insulation is covering your soffit vents which will impede the ventilation process which form ice dams . happen to me !!


----------

